# Carbon for a Clydesdale?



## JerBear (Oct 26, 2002)

A few years back I was going to purchase a Trek carbon bike (5200) but the guy at the bike shop said I would be making a bad choice. He suggested that because of my size (220 lbs), carbon would not hold up and recommended a steel frame instead. I did ultimately purchase a Lemond Zurich the last year before they added the carbon lugs but always lusted for all carbon. I later sold my Zurich and am back in the market for a road bike. I'm looking at either a Trek 5000 or a Madone 5.2 and was curious what ya'll thought about the salesperson's thoughts on my weight vs. carbon....


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

JerBear said:


> A few years back I was going to purchase a Trek carbon bike (5200) but the guy at the bike shop said I would be making a bad choice. He suggested that because of my size (220 lbs), carbon would not hold up and recommended a steel frame instead. I did ultimately purchase a Lemond Zurich the last year before they added the carbon lugs but always lusted for all carbon. I later sold my Zurich and am back in the market for a road bike. I'm looking at either a Trek 5000 or a Madone 5.2 and was curious what ya'll thought about the salesperson's thoughts on my weight vs. carbon....



He was wrong. I've been riding a carbon bike for years with no problems and I weigh more than 220.


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

Go with the 5.2 It is stiffer! A much better bike for a 220 guy


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*No problemo!*

I also weigh over 220, and have been riding a Trek 5200 for three years. I also have a Kestrel Talon SL, and TWO carbon mountain bikes (Trek Fuel 100 and Trek 9.8) and have had ZERO problems with any of these bikes. I'm now getting a 5.9 Madone and expect to continue to ride all these bikes with no problem. My experience with bike shop sales people is that while their intentions are good, they just don't know all the answers. You always need a second opinion, and usually a third, and a fourth (which is why these forums are great). Enjoy your new carbon-framed bike!


----------



## jmelani (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm 6'4" around 240 and I have a Madone 5.9 SL and I'm not having any problems with me weight and the carbon frame. Time will tell, but I think you will be fine.


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

200 lbs on a 96 5200 w/ carbon bars. Never had a prob. Also note that I was in a moderate speed crash with a car on that frame 2 years ago. Still no prob. In short...NO PROB!


----------



## JRS (Jul 30, 2005)

*I have a 5.2*

I am 6.3 and 187 pounds and find the 5.2 frame i just bought stiffer and just just as comfortable as my custom TI frame that was designed to be very stiff. I haven't had it that long but the thing is amazingly stiff and comfortable at the same time. I don't experience any of the supposed "dead wood feel" that i have heard people mention, on the contrary, the thing is exceptionally quiet and very smooth riding. It also feels great when you jam up a hill.

Go with the 5.2. I have also heard that the aero shaped tubes stiffen up the ride as opposed to the round tubes on the sl and ssl although they are a tad heavier.

Jeff


----------



## stumpdriver (Feb 7, 2005)

*For what it's worth, as this is in the latest Specialized brochure*

This is printed in the Specialized 2005 Bike brochure. 

Warning: Not every bicycle and not every component is made for every possible conceivable use. A road bike, for example is not for off road riding. Also, some bicycles and some components are built to be lightweight, which means they not be suitable for riders who are approaching 250 pounds in weight (over 240 pounds, for example). Riders approaching 250 pounds in weight should not ride any bicycle equipped with Specialized branded composite seat post, handlebar stems, or handlebars. Failure to follow this warning may result in catastrophic failure of the component or bicycle, which may result in serious personal injury or death. If you have any questions regarding this warning, see your Authorized Specialized retailer.


----------

